# CAT 6 Voltage Rating



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Why would you?


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

joesparky28 said:


> I do quite a bit of data cable installation. In my practice it is not customary to install CAT 6 cable in the same raceway as 120V electrical conductors. But is it possible to install CAT 6 cable that is rated for 600V, the same as the THHN conductors in an electrical conduit? Is this allowed by code? Looks like code article 800.100 (10)A(1) says yes.


Depends on the class rating of the circuit.


----------

